# Kenpo Ground Fighting System



## Journey (Nov 26, 2007)

Poted on KT with no response, thought I would try here.

I seem to recall in about 2001 or 2002 I was reading a martial arts magazine with an interview with Ed Parker Jr where he was talking about the different protoge students of his father and he mentioned that this father had develpoed a ground fighting system and that this individual (don't recall the name or if it was mentioned) was teaching it in So Cal somewhere. Anyone out there that can shed some light on this. As a Shodan in Judo, and a Shodan of what was originally kenpo jujitsu I imagine Parker would have a good understaning of this range and could have easly have developed one.


----------



## Journey (Nov 28, 2007)

Nevermind I found what I was looking for.


----------



## MJS (Nov 28, 2007)

Glad you found what you were looking for.    The ground and Kenpo has always been a favorite subject of mine.  Perhaps, for the sake of discussion, you can elaborate on your findings. 

Mike


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Nov 28, 2007)

Just to let everyone know, Jeff Speakman teaches groundfighting in what he calls, Kenpo 5.0

You can see a little bit in Black Belt Magazine Jan 07 issue


----------

